# A True Winter Stove



## North of 60 (Feb 24, 2009)

Thought Id share this snow carving with you. This is one a person could truly put into melt down. Its Rendezvous time up here in the north as the days are getting light now at 8am and get dark at 6:30/ 7ish pm. Yep made it through another one. -24C and can feel the heat from the sun. :coolsmile: Cheers from the north. And yes it looks like they have the stove pipe installed/connected backwards.
N of 60


----------



## savageactor7 (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice snow carving...is this like a local winter carnival thing or are you talking about real a trappers get together?


----------



## karri0n (Feb 24, 2009)

Stovetop temp: 25* F


----------



## webbie (Feb 24, 2009)

That is really cool.....or cold, in more ways than one.


----------



## jadm (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for the photo.  Ice/snow carvings amaze me.  To work so long on something and know that it will simply melt away.....


----------



## North of 60 (Feb 25, 2009)

Savage its a winter carnival we have every year. Always the week after the Yukon Quest starts which is a dog sled race from Whitehorse to Anchorage Alaska. 2000 miles I think. Takes around 9 days. Comparable to the Iditarod if that rings a bell.

Perplexed if the carvings are not vandalised they will be around till April. Thanx for the comment.
N of 60


----------



## ashpanannie (Mar 14, 2009)

I just love that  Is that a beaver by his chair??


----------



## North of 60 (Mar 15, 2009)

Yes two beavers.  You can also see the backside of one on the right.  They are loading that Pine you see in the wood stove.


----------



## raybonz (Mar 15, 2009)

north of 60 said:
			
		

> Thought Id share this snow carving with you. This is one a person could truly put into melt down. Its Rendezvous time up here in the north as the days are getting light now at 8am and get dark at 6:30/ 7ish pm. Yep made it through another one. -24C and can feel the heat from the sun. :coolsmile: Cheers from the north. And yes it looks like they have the stove pipe installed/connected backwards.
> N of 60



That's an amazing work of art! I do wonder how warm you can keep your home warm in such a cold climate.. I would think you have to super insulate a home there.. Being so cold there do you feel comfortable with cooler temps in your home? I read a book called "One Man's Wilderness" and found it fascinating.. So many questions....

Ray


----------



## andemary (Mar 16, 2009)

OMG I read that book  "One Man's Wilderness" several times. I so loved it. I would love to go see where he lived and visit that cabin and fish in the creeks,lakes and rivers he fished in.  The pictures were so great.  I live in Alberta Canada right now and BC isnt that far away but I looked it up and its a park now and one has to fly in there on a tour guide thing and its pricy very pricy. still some day..would be nice. 

Mary


----------



## raybonz (Mar 16, 2009)

andemary said:
			
		

> OMG I read that book  "One Man's Wilderness" several times. I so loved it. I would love to go see where he lived and visit that cabin and fish in the creeks,lakes and rivers he fished in.  The pictures were so great.  I live in Alberta Canada right now and BC isnt that far away but I looked it up and its a park now and one has to fly in there on a tour guide thing and its pricy very pricy. still some day..would be nice.
> 
> Mary



Hi Mary,
I understand how you feel! How I found about the book was a PBS show was on based on the story of the man who wrote that book I was so captivated by the show I immediately researched it online and found out about the book.. The same day I learned that Borders had this book and I went out and bought it! Guess it's a fantasy to live a life such as that.. Not really sure but it sure struck a nerve with my imagination.. Recently I let my neighbor borrow the book and I am keeping close tabs on it as it's a favorite of mine and I plan on reading it again soon. Yes it is now a state park because of all the knowledge that was passed on with the wildlife there and I think the man in the wilderness willed it to the state.. BTW there is a 2nd part to the story and I had it at one time in the form of a pdf (found it online)which finishes the original story.. If I locate it I'll pass it along..

Ray


----------



## Tarmsolo60 (Mar 16, 2009)

nice pic...tell them they installed the stovepipe upside down. :lol:


----------



## raybonz (Mar 16, 2009)

Tarmsolo60 said:
			
		

> nice pic...tell them they installed the stovepipe upside down. :lol:



It doesn't really matter because once they FINALLY get a decent draft the stove has melted and put the fire out! 


Ray


----------



## karri0n (Mar 16, 2009)

No, That's doublewall stainless snow pipe. The interior pipe is installed correctly


----------



## Tarmsolo60 (Mar 16, 2009)

karri0n said:
			
		

> No, That's doublewall stainless snow pipe. The interior pipe is installed correctly



I always wondered what SS stood for... now I know, Thanks ;-P


----------



## raybonz (Mar 17, 2009)

andemary said:
			
		

> OMG I read that book  "One Man's Wilderness" several times. I so loved it. I would love to go see where he lived and visit that cabin and fish in the creeks,lakes and rivers he fished in.  The pictures were so great.  I live in Alberta Canada right now and BC isnt that far away but I looked it up and its a park now and one has to fly in there on a tour guide thing and its pricy very pricy. still some day..would be nice.
> 
> Mary



Mary that show was on tonight on PBS! I did find a link to the second much larger book in pdf format (be warned this is a 48 meg download) which is about 500 pages long..

www.cr.nps.gov/history/online_books/lacl/proenneke.pdf

Enjoy!

Ray


----------



## andemary (Mar 17, 2009)

I guess I missed it on PBS then.  We only have two channels this year and PBS isnt one of them.  I got my book ( One Man's Wilderness) from a lady on Ebay. Love love that book!
I know what you mean about lending it out.  I still have mine. Not at home here, but back home in Ontario. It's at our cabin. Makes good cabin reading.  I would love to read that second book. Let me know if you find it. Hmmm wonder where we can buy it?  Say..notice in that book how he had paper towels in his ol cabin. I thought that was pretty neat.. and he sure lived on beans. He always had a pot of beans brewing on his stove. I love the wilderness. BUT...I dont think I could live all alone..nope.. I like company and people around. at least people that appreciate nature and wilderness living. Can't wait for spring and summer and fall. To go canoeing and fishing and camping  with camp fires.....Am I boring you..?  :roll: 
Mary


----------



## raybonz (Mar 17, 2009)

andemary said:
			
		

> I guess I missed it on PBS then.  We only have two channels this year and PBS isnt one of them.  I got my book ( One Man's Wilderness) from a lady on Ebay. Love love that book!
> I know what you mean about lending it out.  I still have mine. Not at home here, but back home in Ontario. It's at our cabin. Makes good cabin reading.  I would love to read that second book. Let me know if you find it. Hmmm wonder where we can buy it?  Say..notice in that book how he had paper towels in his ol cabin. I thought that was pretty neat.. and he sure lived on beans. He always had a pot of beans brewing on his stove. I love the wilderness. BUT...I dont think I could live all alone..nope.. I like company and people around. at least people that appreciate nature and wilderness living. Can't wait for spring and summer and fall. To go canoeing and fishing and camping  with camp fires.....Am I boring you..?  :roll:
> Mary



Nope you are not boring me.. I find the whole idea fascinating! You can buy the printed version of that pdf link I posted for $33.00 at Amazon and this is the link:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0160729947

This book is in his own words and not written like the 1st book which upset Proeneke that his his words were altered.. The link I posted is the same book free just not printed but personally I hate reading a book on my computer..

Ray


----------



## andemary (Mar 23, 2009)

Well I thought I would read online about this book but nope.. Internet server was out most of the weekend. Sigh....
Snow again. We have about three inches of it. 
Wood isnt burning very well in the fireplace.
Mary


----------



## raybonz (Mar 23, 2009)

andemary said:
			
		

> Well I thought I would read online about this book but nope.. Internet server was out most of the weekend. Sigh....
> Snow again. We have about three inches of it.
> Wood isnt burning very well in the fireplace.
> Mary



Mary if you are on dial up that download is too big for you... Talking 150+ megs.. Your winters are worse than mine and I have my fill with these already so I feel your pain... I am tempted to buy the book cuz I hate reading on a computer screen..

Ray


----------



## andemary (Mar 23, 2009)

No, I do have high speed but its a fair share policy. So there are days when the kids and I use too much air time and it all slows down to a crawl. So much for highspeed.  Finally we have highspeed. its been like 8 years of dialup. I decided to get highspeed when one of my boys had to do school work on line. 
As for the snow I like winters.. Just dont have anyone to share winters with. Would like to go cross country skiing, snow shoeing. ice fishing and sledding. Even to go sliding down a hill with a tobagan would be fun.  The boys like quading in this snow but man alive on has to hang on for dear life when they are at the wheel.  Then there is the fireplace for a nice warm cozy fire. Hmmm I think I will make myself a hot chocolate right now.
The wood isnt burning very well. But its just the wood. I get my fire wood from the saw mill down the road where I work. Some of the scrap stuff is still wet. So if I split it and leave it to dry in the sun it should be fine this fall. 
Question:  Am I the only one from Canada on here?
Hmmm wonder if I can find that book on Ebay..will have to have a look see.
Mary


----------



## North of 60 (Mar 23, 2009)

andemary the Yukon is in Canada. We are north of BC and border Alaska. Couldnt you tell by my accent.
N of 60


----------



## andemary (Mar 26, 2009)

Yup I did get that you live in Alaska. Bet it really nice up there. Tell me do you put in a garden? I heard that gardens grow very well up there due to long daylight hours.


----------



## 'bert (Mar 26, 2009)

I too am from the AB, what part of Alberta do you hail from andmary?  there are many true high speed interweb options for us AB folks.  I live north of Edmonton about 45 min and get real high speed wireless out here.  Faster then adsl or cable on most nights and no FAP.


----------



## North of 60 (Mar 26, 2009)

andemary said:
			
		

> Yup I did get that you live in Alaska. Bet it really nice up there. Tell me do you put in a garden? I heard that gardens grow very well up there due to long daylight hours.




Yukon, Canada.....Alaska, United States of America.  I live in Canada. Yes I put in a garden. No coconuts though.


----------



## andemary (Mar 26, 2009)

Northof54th

I live an hour and half from you or so..Im in Wildwood. 
Yes after I signed up a contract for three years for this server now everyone is getting aircards and they are so much more cheaper. Sigh... cant win for losing.
Still have lots of snow up there??

Mary


----------



## smirnov3 (Mar 26, 2009)

Uhm...

I just noticed - the guys in the background of the photo - are they standing around in their shirt-sleeves?!?

in below freezing temp?

Man, you guys up there are tough.


----------

